# Dillion Press question



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I have been reloading for several years on a single stage press. I am looking at up grading to a progressive press and am most likely going with a dillion. I am leaning towards the 550 B but like the 650's powered check. 

I am okay with the manually rotating the stages on the 550 so it literally comes down to the powered check. If there anyone here who has used both or bought one or the other and wished they had the powder check or came to realize it was not needed?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I use a SDB and it's been flawless!
I don't load rifle, however my buddy, does for me.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a 550B...I love it. You can run the check on the 550B as an addition. The 650 I imagine is at least as good as the 550...but they do give you an extra station. So 5 die spots instead of 4. I have yet to use all 4 die stations on any of my calibers.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...st-up-pics-your-reloading-benches-setups.html

There's a pic of my setup, first post on the thread. Any other questions I would be happy to discuss....


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I have the 550b also. It's great for pistol ammo. But for 5.56 and other military rifle caliber’s I still use the RCBS Rockchucker. Military ammo work flow IMA is not suited for a progressive press. Unless you’re using all new components then it would work just fine. But when you are using once shot or brass you find at the range. And you’re having to check head space, trim the brass, and swage the primer pocket. Then you’re out of stages or it can’t be done on the press.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

For 223/556 I deprime,size on the Rockchucker,trim on a WFT,prime at stage 1 on the 550 and drop powder,check with a dowel rod for proper level,seat,then crimp


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I can't complain...I used the 550B to load 230 rds of 5.56 two days ago. Worked out fine. But, to each their own.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I've used the 650xl for a dozen years, probably 250k rounds through it. I use it for all my straight wall and .223 loading. For my larger/more critical ammo I use one of the single stage presses.

Nothing bad to say about the 650, it will load as fast as I care to pull the handle. When I load, I typically do a few thousand and call it a day. I can't imagine keeping up with my pace and manually rotating the shells. I'm sure that anything from Dillon will work as advertised. I've broken (my fault) a couple parts on the 650 over the years and Dillon has always sent replacement parts ASAP and no charge!!! If I'm buying reloading equipment and Dillon makes it, I buy it from them.

Also, their dies are great when loading cast pistol bullets, because they are so easy to pull apart, clean and put back together.

Good luck,
AJ


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> For 223/556 I deprime,size on the Rockchucker,trim on a WFT,prime at stage 1 on the 550 and drop powder,check with a dowel rod for proper level,seat,then crimp


This is my 5.56 work flow

Tumble brass to clean
De-prime and resize on the RC
Re-tumble the brass to clean off sizing lube
Check head space with a sizing die and clean primer pocket 
Trim with the WFT
Swage with the RCBS primer pocket swagger on the RC
Then the other two steps are just as easy for me to finish on the RC then the 550

I get a little anal about my 5.56 reloads now so I don't get shot in the a$$ later.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I actually deprime on the RC with a Lee Universal DeCapper,tumble,then resize on the RC,then tumble again to get the resize marks and lube off.

The only reason for using the 550 is so I don't have to hand prime.

My so called "MatchAmmo" will be finished on the RC. I'll drop the powder light with a vintage Lyman #55 measure, check the weight on a Hornady beam scale,trickle to spec. Time consuming to say the least.
Bottleneck cartridges are work for sure.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

You cant go wrong with the 550B...


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I actually deprime on the RC with a Lee Universal DeCapper,tumble,then resize on the RC,then tumble again to get the resize marks and lube off.
> 
> The only reason for using the 550 is so I don't have to hand prime.
> 
> ...


I don't hand prime either, my RC has the RCBS auto primer feed-100 combo> If my RC didn't have the auto primer I would us the 550 also. I hate hand priming.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

I've had a Dillon 550B since the mid eighties. Loaded thousands and thousands of rounds. 9mm, 45ACP, 38sp, 44mag, 45colt, 5.56, 308, 3006, 376 Steyer, 300 Win Mag, 460 G&A


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a Dillon SDB. I only load pistol on a progressive press. Rifle is done on a single stage. I have used a 550 and like the auto indexing of the SDB better. I have never used a 650. 
From my experience Dillon equipment is outstanding. They are a great company as well. I lost a cotter pin moving my press. I called Dillon and they sent me a replacement out that day and did not even charge me for it.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

+1...Dillon has amazing customer service and tech guys. All of them have reloading experience and they're IN THE U.S.! I couldn't be more pissed trying to explain reloading (let alone a tech probelm with a press) to a foreigner...good for you Dillon!


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Even if you don't by a Dillon press today, get on their site and sign up for their monthly catalog. My wife calls it my 'Girlie magazine' (they always have a beautiful girl posing with a firearm on the cover.

AJ


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

There's a reason they call it Blue Press.


----------

